# Utility Costs on the Costa Tropical



## Overseas Retirement (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello,
This is my first post to the forum. I am thinking of moving to the Costa Tropical and wondered if anyone could fill in some blanks I have in my cost of living research?

These are they:

Electricity - how much would it cost to heat a 2-bed apartment? Is there a fixed cost per/watt (is that the right word?)
I've read many people use 'butano' for cooking. What is the cost for a large bottle? 
Gas heating/water heater (if we get an aprtment with it) - what are the monthly costs for a 2 bed apartment?
Phones - how much does it cost to install a line? Is There a monthly charge from Telefonica?

How much is an average Menu del Dia?
A beer at a bar?
A coffee at a bar?
A man's haircut (nothing fancy)?
A movie ticket?

That's all for now. My thanks to anyone who can fill in any gaps.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome! If you look through previous threads you will find answers to many of your questions I am sure.

Like everywhere else in the world prices vary according to where you have a beer/coffee etc but in general one could say that eating/drinking out is inexpensive by Western standard. A haircut would also be cheap but a telephone line would be more expensive than anywhere I know in W.Europe. 

The cinema is inexpensive and on their "special day" often as low as 3 /4 euros. 

If you can't find specific answers just shout.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Overseas Retirement said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post to the forum. I am thinking of moving to the Costa Tropical and wondered if anyone could fill in some blanks I have in my cost of living research?
> 
> These are they:
> ...


gosh lotsa questions all at once!! All areas are different, dear parts, cheap parts, as with everywhere, but altho Spain is no longer quite as cheap as it used to be, its still not quite as dear as say, the UK, I dont know how it compares with the states??

I would say a retired couple who arent too extravagant could be comfortable on around 1,500€ - 2,000€ a month??? obgviously the more the better 

You probably have to take into account the euros fluctuation in the money market too 

Anyway, in my area (costa del sol) : 

Menu del dia is around 7€
A beer, is around 1.50€
A coffee, 1.20€
not a clue about a mans hair cut or a movie ticket, altho I´m taking my daughter and her friends to the cinema on Saturday, so I can let you know after that... I hope its not too dear!

I´ve kinda covered some of your questions, but do have a look around the forum, cos they´ll be more accurate info I´m sure

jo xx


----------



## Overseas Retirement (Apr 30, 2009)

*Cost of living*

Thank you Jo for your reply. There are more 'costs' in the forum but they are from previous years so I appreciate your up-to-the-minute information.



jojo said:


> gosh lotsa questions all at once!! All areas are different, dear parts, cheap parts, as with everywhere, but altho Spain is no longer quite as cheap as it used to be, its still not quite as dear as say, the UK, I dont know how it compares with the states??
> 
> I would say a retired couple who arent too extravagant could be comfortable on around 1,500€ - 2,000€ a month??? obgviously the more the better
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

just returned from the 20 screen multiplex cinema at plaza mayor, very posh and it costs 5€ Is that good or bad.... !

Jo xxx


----------



## pansypotter (Apr 12, 2009)

Overseas Retirement said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post to the forum. I am thinking of moving to the Costa Tropical and wondered if anyone could fill in some blanks I have in my cost of living research?
> 
> These are they:
> ...



Hi,

My place at the Costa Tropical (all approximate)

Electricity 30 euros per month MAX
Water 10 euros per month
Rates 300 euros per annum
Gas 18 euros (lasts well over a month!) 
Meal 7 euros
Haircut 6 euros
Cinema 4 euros
Telephone ? Cheaper to use local mobile.
Landline can be as much as 45 euros per month
Beer 1.5 euros
Coffee 1 euro
Inte't cafe 2 euros for 30 minutes
Bus REALLY CHEAP ANYWHERE!

Why not rent for a year or so before you buy - to get a real feel for costs in different areas and to get to know different regions of Spain? The Costa Tropical is a really good starting point with easy access to other costas to the east and west as well as being close to Granada central and skiing. 

I have my holiday home in that area and am thinking of selling or renting, so if you wanted to have a look, please feel free to message me or leave a post with contact details and I will get in touch. Good luck, I'm sure you will love the area.


----------



## Antalucia (May 28, 2009)

*Costa Topical Cost of Living*

Repeating much of the wisdom above it depends on where you go to eat etc., the type of property how you live in and where you live.

I know the Costa Tropical is cheaper than some areas of Spain and among coastal areas it is probably amongst the cheapest.

Certain things such as utlities are mostly the same price throughout Spain and depend on consumption. I wish my electricity bill was 30 euros a month it is probably closer to a hundred (in fact over) but I have a large pool, jacuzzi, computers always on, electric hot water and cooking (gas is a pain and no longer substantially cheaper), use the washing machine in peak tarif hours etc. On the positive side the COsta Tropical does have the warmest winter climate in mainland europe - if along the coast, so electric heating in the winter is less than other areas - but still necessary.

Telephone basic package plus internet must be about 70 euros. There are probably cheaper deals but telefonica is the most reliable, despite being a bit like the old BT monopoly.

I am not a beer drinker but 1.50 sounds about right. And a euro for coffee also. 

6 euros for a haircut sound very good - Until 3 months ago I went to a local chap in the small town of Salobrena on the coast near where I live. He was always busy in a little side street shop and I think I am the only foreigner who went there his rates are on the wall - as there is an official pricing structure (at least for Granada) and I and locals were all paying 10 euros. I have changed to someone in MOtril now who is very professional and she charges 12 euros but my wife thinks she cuts a lot better. 

Cinema - never seen a movie advertised in this area which was not dubbed into Spanish - no subtitles - so I hope you can speak good Spanish! I can but still just get DVDs and foresake the cinema but at least two years ago it was 4 euros.

7 euros for a meal - can be done but if you do it regularly you will soon get tired of the type of options at that level. My last meal was a Chinese/Oriental in Almunecar (last saturday) and cost 35 euros for two without wine. This was not a typical Chinese restaurant the quality is very good and the dishes are different. I would say allow at least 12 euros for food of a standard beyond the typical fare served for plato del dia. (Which is good value - just you do need a break from it and the longer you live here the less often you want to eat it)

I would say allow 2,000 euros a month for a nice lifestyle here - running a car, council tax etc. Living in an apartment allows you to keep much more control over the outgoings.

Along the Costa Tropical I am sure there are pockets where you will find higher prices (Almunecar/Salobrena/Motril) and other areas such as Mamola, Calahonda, Gualchos where the prices are lower.

Best thing is to find a long term rental property and see not only how much you need to spend to have a stisfactory level of enjoyment but also if you like the area.

Best of luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

post from unknown user:




jojo said:


> Repeating much of the wisdom above it depends on where you go to eat etc., the type of property how you live in and where you live.
> 
> I know the Costa Tropical is cheaper than some areas of Spain and among coastal areas it is probably amongst the cheapest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:welcome: to the forum Overseas Retirement.

That's a nice area you have chosen to settle. A nice, green, interesting coastline and well placed for Granada. I assume you know this area? If not, I would be interested as to why you chose this particular region.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pansypotter said:


> Hi,
> 
> My place at the Costa Tropical (all approximate)
> 
> ...



Electricity 30€ a month?????????? Mines 200€ a month easily, if not more. I havent got a big house and I'm extremely careful, never have lights or the TV on if we're not in the room !!!! I do have a dishwasher, fridge and of course a pool, but even so...

My water is about 80€ a month... but I guess apart from that its about the same... I just cant get over your electricity bill????!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Electricity 30€ a month?????????? Mines 200€ a month easily, if not more. I havent got a big house and I'm extremely careful, never have lights or the TV on if we're not in the room !!!! I do have a dishwasher, fridge and of course a pool, but even so...
> 
> My water is about 80€ a month... but I guess apart from that its about the same... I just cant get over your electricity bill????!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, if I were I would check that you haven't left the pool heater on or summat because 200 a month seems to me to be just way OTT


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Jo, if I were I would check that you haven't left the pool heater on or summat because 200 a month seems to me to be just way OTT
> 
> 
> Doggy


I've checked! actually, 200€ was for the winter months when we had the heater on, but I doubt its gonna be much under 150€ during the summer, thats the rough average around here according to friends???? It all went up anyway a couple of months ago when they started charging people monthly........ pool heater?????? you're joking!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've checked! actually, 200€ was for the winter months when we had the heater on, but I doubt its gonna be much under 150€ during the summer, thats the rough average around here according to friends???? It all went up anyway a couple of months ago when they started charging people monthly........ pool heater?????? you're joking!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well I would even query the 150. One thing that happened round this area was that when the leccy company changed the billing, quite a few people started getting charged more for one month than they had been for two. They had to contact the leccy company to thrash it out & get their money back.

I know the leccy is more expensive over here but as an ex sparky even 150 still seems a bit too funky for me.

We're off now to use the local bar's leccy (& make damn sure everything's turned of here!)


Doggy


----------



## pansypotter (Apr 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> Electricity 30€ a month?????????? Mines 200€ a month easily, if not more. I havent got a big house and I'm extremely careful, never have lights or the TV on if we're not in the room !!!! I do have a dishwasher, fridge and of course a pool, but even so...
> 
> My water is about 80€ a month... but I guess apart from that its about the same... I just cant get over your electricity bill????!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Hi Jo,

Aaaah, the price of luxury - no pool or even a dishwasher for me!

Pansy x


----------



## Antalucia (May 28, 2009)

*Eltricity Costs*



jojo said:


> Electricity 30€ a month?????????? Mines 200€ a month easily, if not more. I havent got a big house and I'm extremely careful, never have lights or the TV on if we're not in the room !!!! I do have a dishwasher, fridge and of course a pool, but even so...
> 
> My water is about 80€ a month... but I guess apart from that its about the same... I just cant get over your electricity bill????!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo

I think you are proabably a lot nearer the mark. Since the introduction of monthly billing my bill has been all over the place but over the year it probably averages out at about 200 euros.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Our electricity bill just received for the past two months was 148 euros, incl standing charges, taxes, etc. It's down to who/what you've got in your house and how often you use it. We're a family of five with three young kids - so the washing machine is on constantly. Then there's the dishwasher....it all adds up. The oven and hob is electric too - and I'm tied to it!!

Tallulah.x


----------

